# BYU vs. Utah---"Tackling: You're doing it wrong"



## byuduckhunter

Hope you all enjoy this. Don't mean to offend anyone but it is pretty funny. Go Cougs!


----------



## Huge29

You have to admit, that is a picture perfect form tackle! 
Head up (not down) to protect the neck-check
Stay low for leverage-check
Wrap with both arms-check
Head slightly in front of the runner's momentum-check... 

Oh wait, I see it now, I feel sheepish!


----------



## Dodger

That's pretty funny.

As good as Joe Dale was, he blew it on this play. He was going for the interception instead of being a "safety." 

I think Max Hall's legacy from the 5 picks in 2008 was that the Utes came into this game salivating for a few more. Joe Dale wanted to make good and went for the ball instead of the man. He took it upon himself to be the hero and it cost his team the game.

Bad decision to make in overtime.


----------



## proutdoors

The ironic thing is, all three players in the above photo will be playing on Sunday's next fall.


----------



## Huge29

Just to be fair and balanced, here is some handywork of a Ute:


----------

